# The Waiter and the Spoon



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

A timeless lesson on how consultants can make a difference for an 
organization. 

Last week, we took some friends out to a new restaurant,and noticed that 
the waiter who took our order carried a spoon in his shirt pocket. 
It seemed a little strange. Then the busboy brought our water and 
utensils, I noticed he also had a spoon in his shirt pocket. 
Then I looked around saw that all the staff had spoons in their pockets. 

When the waiter came back to serve our soup I asked, "Why the spoon?" 

"Well, 'he explained, "The restaurant's owners hired Andersen Consulting 
to revamp all our processes.After several months of analysis, they 
concluded that the spoon was the most frequently dropped utensil.It 
represents a drop frequency of 
approximately 3 spoons per table per hour. If our personnel are better 
prepared, we can reduce the number of trips back to the kitchen and save 
15 man-hours per shift." 
As luck would have it,I dropped my spoon and he was able to replace it 
with his spare. 
"I'll get another spoon next time I go to the kitchen instead of making 
an extra trip to get it right now." 
I was impressed. I also noticed that there was a string hanging out of 
the waiter's fly. Looking round, I noticed that all the waiters had The 
same string hanging from their flies. So before he walked off, I asked 
the waiter, "Excuse me, but can you tell me why you have that string 
right there?" 

"Oh, certainly!" Then he lowered his voice."Not everyone is so 
observant.That consulting firm I mentioned also found out that we can 
save time in the restroom. By tying this string to the tip of you know 
what, we can pull it out without touching it and eliminate 
the need to wash our hands, shortening the time spent in the restroom by 
76.39 percent." 
I asked "After you get it out, how do you put it back?" "Well," he 
whispered, "I don't know about the others, but I use the spoon."


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stone me - they get worse and worse! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keep them coming - it really cheers up a miserable morning.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

That made me laugh.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I must remember that one

Anne


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Got this one!  


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

......been to that restaurant :? :? :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Spoooooooon drops are falling on my....................  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice one

Steve


----------

